# Scientific proof on why Dry Kibble is superior to Raw...



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

anybody see the video of the Westminster Champion Dog turning his nose up at the steak dinner?

See guys, Kibble is superior 

Just funnin' ya all. I'm only kidding. But it is true-he wouldn't touch the steak.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Poor guy. The WSJ had photos of the spoo, Inge, eating McDonald's. If I remember correctly and they haven't changed their formula, McDonald's burgers are over 80% soy. I'm not sure which is worse.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

He wouldn't eat his steak because he is used to eating steak cold and it was served warm. At least that is what was said on the tv show I saw. Warm steak most likely isn't raw.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

come on Raw. No excuses.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I laughed when the restaurant owner tried to make excuses about the camera lights causing Hickory to lose her appetite. He must have embarrassed to see a DOG refuse his famous filet mignon!


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

If a dog is addicted to kibble, a raw piece of steak will not smell all that appetizing.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> anybody see the video of the Westminster Champion Dog turning his nose up at the steak dinner?
> 
> See guys, Kibble is superior
> 
> Just funnin' ya all. I'm only kidding. But it is true-he wouldn't touch the steak.



LOL, when my kids were little they always wanted a burger over a steak. It's to bad that changed, LOL.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

with all due respect, Sam, I'd have to disagree w/ that one. 

My Dogs are on Kibble diets with real chicken mixed in a few days per week. And I will tell you this... when the chicken or any other form of real meat comes out, clear the room because they go apeshi*^&% crazy. Seriously, they go absolutely bonkers. 

Make no mistake about it, I could feed them kibble for the next 2 years and if any meat goes in the bowl, it would be a feeding frenzy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

SamWu1 said:


> If a dog is addicted to kibble, a raw piece of steak will not smell all that appetizing.


Not true at all....


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> LOL, when my kids were little they always wanted a burger over a steak. It's to bad that changed, LOL.


funny GSL. My Dad would make steak all the time when I was growing up. I never wanted it when Cereal was in the house. 

Kind of works well with where I spend my days now


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> come on Raw. No excuses.


It's the best I could come up with at the time and they did say that on TV. :smile:


----------

